# Recommend me a 4* hotel in Boston



## KforKitty (Feb 7, 2006)

Prior to a New Hampshire ski week in January next year I would like to spend a few days in Boston.  This will be our first visit and we are a family of 4 (two kids 13 and 7).  Given there are many hotels in Boston I do not really know where to start.  I would like a centrally located 4* (or good 3*) hotel preferrably with some character (not ubiquitous tower block unless in a location that can't be beaten).  What can those in the know recommend for us?

Thanks

Kitty


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 7, 2006)

Marriott Customs House.  It is a timeshare, but can be had for a good price in January.  It is the original customs house where merchants brought goods into this country for inspection.  It is also a 1BR apartment.  It is right in middle of some very neat areas including the harbor, aquarium, Fanuel Hall, etc.


----------



## judyjht (Feb 7, 2006)

A good start would be The Ritz Carlton and the Four Seasons


----------



## Conan (Feb 7, 2006)

Besides price, you need to decide which part of Boston you want to stay in.  We like Copley Square, west from Arlington Street towards Mass Ave (the street names that run north/south from the Charles River are alphabetical until you reach Mass Ave - - A for Arlington, B for Berkeley, C for Clarendon, D for Dartmouth, etc.
The alternative would be to stay farther downtown or along the harbor.


----------



## rmendo (Feb 7, 2006)

Copley Plaza or Marriott Copley Place


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 8, 2006)

If you want to be near the Prudential Center,Newbury St and the theater district chose Marriott Copley Plaza. 

If you want to be near Aquarium,Fanueil Hall,The North End(little Italy for us)  chose Marriott Long Wharf.

Stayed at both. I would chose Copley first for the central location.
Parking is expensive in Boston. Both areas have walkable restaurants nearby.  Lots to do,great food.


----------



## KforKitty (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations.  To add some further information we do have a budget (no more than $200 a night) so I suspect some of your suggestions are over this.  I have Interval International Gold membership for Entertainment rates and also have Hilton Honors Gold.  We will not have a car in Boston.  I can get the Hilton Back Bay, Jury's and Wyndham within budget anyone stayed in any of these?

Catherine


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 8, 2006)

We enjoyed the Marriott Copley Place, which is in a very convenient location.

I've been just as happy for less $$, however, at the Residence Inn in Cambridge. It's within a block of a T stop.

Sheila


----------



## Hoc (Feb 8, 2006)

I absolutely loved the Boston Harbor hotel.  Great service, on the harbor (you can take a water shuttle there directly from the airport), and rooms, while a bit small, are quality and luxurious.  Prices can be good if you get a deal, otherwise they can be quite high.  If you can find it for a good price, I would pick this one over all others.  I certainly like the Marriott Custom House (just about 3-4 blocks from the Boston Harbor hotel).  The Omni Parkerhouse is centrally located, and is a historical building.  The rooms are less opulent, but they are nice, and the pricing can be better. 

I have not stayed in any other hotels in Boston.


----------



## Detailor (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd second the suggestions for the Marriott Long Wharf or the Omni Parker House.  I suspect that you'd be safely under $200 most of the time with the Parker House and that depending on room selection the Long Wharf would be one side or the other right around $200.  Both of these hotels are probably 3 star hotels and are nicely located.  The Long Wharf is next to the New England Aquarium and across the street from the Quincy Marketplace and Fanueil Hall area.  The Parker House is on the Freedom Trail and roughly across the street from Fanueil Hall and close to the Boston Common and Public Gardens.  
Though serviced by an extensive subway system, Boston is a great walking city.

Dick Taylor


----------



## ctreelmom (Feb 9, 2006)

We stayed at the Wyndham in the financial district once (actually it was where Marriott put us up when we did the tour of the Custom House) and while the room was small, it was very nice.  Even if you don't stay at Marriott Long Warf, if your stay includes a Sunday, try their brunch--it's great!  Kids will get a kick out of eating at Durgin Park in Quincy Market--you sit at long tables with the masses and the surly waitresses are legendary.  You don't need a car in Boston.  The T is easy and the city is so small, it's quite walkable.


----------



## DianeG01 (Feb 13, 2006)

We've stayed at the Wyndham in Boston three times now and love it.  We have 2 kids (ages 8 & 11), and the location has worked out very well for us.  The hotel is a very easy walk to Fanueil Hall and Quincy Market, which the kids love, not far from the harbor where you can catch the boats, etc.  We haven't stayed anywhere else in Boston, so can't compare the Wyndhan to other locations, but we've loved it and wouldn't stay anywhere else.  On one visit they upgraded us to a 1 bedroom suite, without our asking, and it was great!
Diane


----------



## clevergirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Invest some time in learning how to bid on Priceline for hotel rooms. A good place to get information on bidding and to see what recent winning bids are is www.betterbidding.com or www.biddingfortravel.com.

I always use PL for Boston hotels and I have never paid more than $80 per night for a 4* hotel. My favorite area is Copley Square, near Back Bay. The Wyndham, the Marriott and the Colonnade are all excellent 4* hotels in that area.


----------

